# Limehouse Public Library



## Jondoe_264 (Nov 12, 2006)

I drove by here the other day on the way home from a drain outing. It's one of those deceptive buildings, small roadside frontage but masses of building stretching back. Thought it might be of interest to someone localish to check out? bit of info:

LIMEHOUSE LIBRARY ~ The Library’s foundation stone was laid on the 19th October 1900 by J. Passmore Edwards, a social reformer, who had also paid for the Library to be built. Then on the 6th November 1901, Edward Mann, the first Mayor of Stepney, opened the Library. 

_Text from www.eastlondonpostcard.co.uk_






















Links: http://www.eastlondonpostcard.co.uk/


----------



## elareporter (Dec 7, 2009)

*Limehouse Library interior*

I thought you might be interested to see the interior shots we have published in the East London Advertiser and online.

http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co....y=newsela&itemid=WeED01 Dec 2009 16:04:06:600


do feel free to send us your views at [email protected]


----------

